# Decoder for DCC-ready HO Mantua Classics GP20?



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

At a train show last weekend I bought a new-in-box HO-scale Mantua Classics DCC-ready Santa Fe GP20 locomotive, and I want to put a decoder in it. I'm not ready to use sound yet, so a simple silent decoder would work for me. I am still using a Bachmann E-Z Command unit to power my layout. I particularly like TCS's decoders, as they work fine for me. Would the T1 work just fine in this locomotive?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The T1 is a 9 pin plug in decoder. Does your Mantua
DCC ready loco accept a 9 pin plug?

Don


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

DonR said:


> The T1 is a 9 pin plug in decoder. Does your Mantua
> DCC ready loco accept a 9 pin plug?
> 
> Don


I'll open it up and take a look.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

most DCC ready engines accept a standard eight pin, two rows of four ..
but not all, lol


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep, the GP20 has a 9-pin plug. So the TCS T1 should work then?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

_"Yep, the GP20 has a 9-pin plug. So the TCS T1 should work then?"_

If it fits, it should work.
Just plug it in, try address #3 to start.

Get things set up to your liking before you put the shell back on.


----------

